# Moebius Models is being quiet



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks Frank at Moebius models hasn't been posting many threads recently unless I missed a few.It leads me to believe Frank must be pounding away to make sure that Seaview kit hits the shelves by the end of February.More power to him.When I had posted a thread not too long ago.People said that Moebius is planning a new larger Flying Sub kit.Is this just a rumor or is it really gonna happen,Thanks Guy S.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Valium, Guy. Valium.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i haven't heard anything on a Flying Sub but Frank's got some real gems in the pipeline for sure such as the LIS Chariot , The Invisible Man , Big Frankie and ( i think ? ) a Conan . 
so it's not just the Seaview that's keeping him busy . 
hb


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

If Frank can get the FS up to 39" I'll be the first to volunteer to convert it for slope soaring


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

For as busy as frank is i think he posts quite a bit.I wouldn't worry to much,& i agree hopefully in the future we'll be reading that moebius will be issuing a flying sub kit.But right now i'm getting really anxious to get this seaview kit,it looks to be a really cool kit :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been a bit busy lately. The FS is something we haven't yet announced, but we should be doing that soon. Working out final details still. So many things to consider on it!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> I have been a bit busy lately. The FS is something we haven't yet announced, but we should be doing that soon. Working out final details still. So many things to consider on it!


*EXCITING NEWS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Flying sub? This is EXTREMELY GOOD NEWS :woohoo:


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

FLYING SUB?!!! yES yES yES!!!!!!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

whimper...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/48 scale please? That aughtta be juuust the right size for my shelf.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that Frank checks up on this board often enough.I'm sure he's quite busy,that's all.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

landing gear?


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

For the FS, could be wonderful to have a landing gear!!! And I want to know (and I think everybody at the forum) What's coming next for 2008??  

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always posibilities".- Spock_


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The toy show in NY is only a few weeks away. I am sure that Frank will have some exciting kit announcements at that time. Not much longer to wait.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can pass on landing gear for the FS. Have y'all ever seen it? It's ridiculous.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

John P said:


> I can pass on landing gear for the FS. Have y'all ever seen it? It's ridiculous.


 
Agreed, I've always thought that they look like 2 chocolate donuts with pizza cutters in their centers.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

pizza AND chocolate donuts !! what could be better than that !?
hb


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

yeah I know, it did look silly but maybe some upated gear? say a touch of stealth?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Stealth landing gear? What the heck is that?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Stealth landing gear? What the heck is that?


Like them cartoon tires in that old _Amazing Stories_ episode.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

In some places they show the Flying sub with a landing gear under the "wings" with two huge weels with suspension like the moon rover, even some ad-ons to the MS Flight Simulator show it.

In fact, as I can recall the series, the FS never was showed landing or taking off from places like airports or any landing strip

I am sooooo confused!!!!!  

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nelson landed the FS on a carrier once, but we only saw it as stock footage from the pilot's point of view inside the sub.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Yea, and it was black and white film at that. Reminds me of the diving footage that the 1st season used from the periscope vantage point. Showed the view of a WWII submarine with snorkle and wire antenna. Even as a kid I knew this was screwed up.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

So, where, in Rin-Tin-Tin sake, came the legend about the FS undercarriage? This kind of things dislead from the "real facts", specially coming from a 1960's TV show... :freak: 


Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

If landing gear were to be considered I would hope that something comparable to U.S. Navy fighters of the time were to be used....that would make the most sense for carrier and land based landings.

I could do without the claws and would love to see a *detailed and accurate interior, engine room, optional postion rear entrance door and MOSTLY accurate postionable top hatch.*

*1/35 scale* would be just fine with me! ( I can dream )

Those Wacky WHEELS can be seen here: 
except for the actual 'spokes?' its not a bad design.
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/FlyingSub/fs30.jpg

here:
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/FlyingSub/fs31.jpg

and here...the rear wheel:
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/FlyingSub/fs06.jpg

The claws:
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/FlyingSub/fs29.jpg

The control board that manipulated the claws.
http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/FlyingSub/fs25.jpg


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

eh. the concept of a flying submarine is pretty wacky.

it'd be fun to see if they had any test footage of a gear down FS landing. IA must've found it too wacky for a "serious" tv show.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'd prefer to think that the FS could take off and land vertically and had elegant landing feet like that neat silver jet-like ship in Star Wars Episode III.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Nice idea but where are the jet exhausts on the bottom...probably the landing gear effects shot was just too difficult to do within the context of a weekly show--getting it to touch down on a miniature landing strip without showing the wires. They had it down at Gerry Anderson's facilities but you don't see shots like that in any American-made shows despite how elaborate some of the miniature effects on Voyage were.

If you watch the episode with the claws the machinery extends way up INTO the cabin along with a giant car headlight. Making that all fit along with the interior should be an interesting challenge...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's like the landing gear was desgned by somebody who'd never, ever seen landing gear before.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

"NCIS Special Agent Gibbs walks by Agent Denozo and nonchalantly gives him a rap in the back of the head."  

Now that I've re-set the mood to silly, its that big round doodad smack-dab in the middle of the hull, b'y! I figger it must be for something - it emanates some weird "Irwinian" field to lift the ship vertically up and down. It sure ain't no hood ornament!
Huzz


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"It's like the landing gear was desgned by somebody who'd never, ever seen landing gear before."



But who was obviously sitting at a lunch counter staring at a round block of swiss cheese next to a plate of chocolate donuts while he had his car up on jacks at the garage next door... :lol:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been collecting the voyage episodes on dvd.So far i have up to season 3 volume 2,and i watched all the episodes, but must have missed seeing the flying sub with the landing gear or the claws.Are they featured in the fourth season shows?Does any one know when the last two volumes are coming out.A new flying sub kit without the landing gear is fine with me,I'd rather have it displayed on a nice sturdy base in flight mode :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

spocks beard said:


> I've been collecting the voyage episodes on dvd.So far i have up to season 3 volume 2,and i watched all the episodes, but must have missed seeing the flying sub with the landing gear or the claws.Are they featured in the fourth season shows?Does any one know when the last two volumes are coming out.A new flying sub kit without the landing gear is fine with me,I'd rather have it displayed on a nice sturdy base in flight mode :thumbsup:


The landing gear was never shown on the series. They could have been done better, and they actually detract from the sleekness of the Flying Sub and Seaview's design..

The claws are used in a couple of Fourth season episodes only,
"Cave of The Dead" and "Man-Beast"


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

jbond said:


> Nice idea but where are the jet exhausts on the bottom...probably the landing gear effects shot was just too difficult to do within the context of a weekly show--getting it to touch down on a miniature landing strip without showing the wires. They had it down at Gerry Anderson's facilities but you don't see shots like that in any American-made shows despite how elaborate some of the miniature effects on Voyage were.
> 
> If you watch the episode with the claws the machinery extends way up INTO the cabin along with a giant car headlight. Making that all fit along with the interior should be an interesting challenge...


Jet exhausts! It's a submarine. It has to have nuclear powered ant-grav. Probably why the floor glows. The rear jet exhausts are nuclear too but they just push it around.

Unfortunately this makes the FS bay under Seaview rather "hot".


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Dave Hussey said:


> "NCIS Special Agent Gibbs walks by Agent Denozo and nonchalantly gives him a rap in the back of the head."
> 
> Now that I've re-set the mood to silly, its that big round doodad smack-dab in the middle of the hull, b'y! I figger it must be for something - it emanates some weird "Irwinian" field to lift the ship vertically up and down. It sure ain't no hood ornament!
> Huzz


There you go...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Now that I think of it....its rather funny to even waste one punch on the ol' key board on the Claw or Wheel idea. 

There is absolutely NO space for either!....and don't forget about that mysterious dive chamber under the floor of the FS.... what....its about 18 inches deep? 

Oh well....gotta love Mr. Allen! it sure was cool when we were 6 o 8 huh?


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

fluke said:


> Now that I think of it....its rather funny to even waste one punch on the ol' key board on the Claw or Wheel idea.
> 
> There is absolutely NO space for either!....and don't forget about that mysterious dive chamber under the floor of the FS.... what....its about 18 inches deep?
> 
> Oh well....gotta love Mr. Allen! it sure was cool when we were 6 o 8 huh?


Absolute agree... who of us didn't want to play Nelson or Capt. Crane, but never Kowalski or Patterson, the guys that always were subduced by the aliens...  :wave: 

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Maybe the black stripes on the bottom of the hull are landing skids?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nnnnnnnnno.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm pretty sure those are part of the stabilizer / fin design like above and I thought those are *navy blue* as well?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Its an Irwinian anomaly that may remain a mystery for all time.

Although if I were to propose a serious arrangement, it would rely on the circular disk on the bottom of the hull providing some anti-gravity or thrust properties for VTOL capability; combined with landing pads on short struts that would fold down from out of the wings and from under the pilot seat area. I could imagine that there is juuuuuuuuust enough space there for that.

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Yup - they are navy blue. I even painted them that color on my still surviving and still in great shape Aurora 1975-ish re-issue FS-1.

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> Yup - they are navy blue. I even painted them that color on my still surviving and still in great shape Aurora 1975-ish re-issue FS-1.
> 
> Huzz


 Ditto.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/flyingsub.html


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey! I believe that I just got the finger! .....from a model no less!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm used to that.

LOL!
Huzz


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The ring on the bottom of the Flying sub is a docking ring just like on the top of the vehicle. the FS-1 is propelled by the jets discharging from the rear and flys due to its aerodynamic ???? shape.......However the mystery is how is the FS-1 controled in flight???? There are no visible aerodynamic control surfaces there are also no reaction control jets!!! and the jets do not appear to be designed to be steered...Another mystery!
I guess that the pilot just lit the wick and hoped that the darned thingwould go where he wanted it to go!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Good one John you never cease to stop cracking me up Guy.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I wouldn't think about it too much Dave....you might blow a fuse!  

I guess the best we can hope for is:

*1.* Larger scale.
*2.* The same type of accurate interior like the one engineered for Lunar Models by the great *Joel Tavera*.
*3.* All around accurate and improved details.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Joel Tavera; now THAT's one of those names I always lift my glass or coffee mug to!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dave Hussey said:


> I'm used to that.LOL! Huzz


Thats not what I heard...what about that beauty pageant, those restrainning orders, that thing with that super model, goat and the water fountain?...I forget what hotel lobby that was but ...wow dude!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Sounds like my reputation exceedes me!! :lol: 

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> The ring on the bottom of the Flying sub is a docking ring just like on the top of the vehicle. the FS-1 is propelled by the jets discharging from the rear and flys due to its aerodynamic ???? shape.......However the mystery is how is the FS-1 controled in flight???? There are no visible aerodynamic control surfaces there are also no reaction control jets!!! and the jets do not appear to be designed to be steered...Another mystery!
> I guess that the pilot just lit the wick and hoped that the darned thingwould go where he wanted it to go!


 Works like a skateboard. Watch carefully and you can see Admiral Nelson lean side-to-side.



Seaview said:


> Joel Tavera; now THAT's one of those names I always lift my glass or coffee mug to!


 Me too - otherwise he usually knocks the glass over and spills it all over your coffee table.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> The ring on the bottom of the Flying sub is a docking ring just like on the top of the vehicle. the FS-1 is propelled by the jets discharging from the rear and flys due to its aerodynamic ???? shape.......However the mystery is how is the FS-1 controled in flight???? There are no visible aerodynamic control surfaces there are also no reaction control jets!!! and the jets do not appear to be designed to be steered...Another mystery!
> I guess that the pilot just lit the wick and hoped that the darned thingwould go where he wanted it to go!


Two words:

"Vectored thrust."


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Look at the Flying Sub and then at any mechanism for vectoring Thrust....I don't see any such mechanism associated with Flying Sub.
Fact is that the creators of the TV series never thought about the mechanics of how to steer Flying Sub......
Like many other Hollywood ships it's not a practical conveyence---
That doesn't make it less neat--- Just makes it non functional! Like most other sci-fi vehicles created in Hollywood! 
We're not supposed to try to figure out how it works, just accept that it does by the application of TV MAGIC!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I was always under the impression that it was some kind of gyro stabilizer controled.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd buy that.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> . . . We're not supposed to try to figure out how it works, just accept that it does by the application of TV MAGIC!


TV MAGIC, VECTORED THRUST--same thing!


----------

